# Garage Cleanout Atomic B5, Fischer RC4, Volkl, Stockli XL, Boots, Bindings, Ski Tools



## grizzly7686 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am getting out of skiing due to injury.

Atomic Metron B5:  172cm, with neox 614 bindings, 14 din excellent condition used approximately 12 times.  Good bases, edges and tops.  The last year of the Metron b5i made. Paid close to a grand last year for these.  $425.00 

Fischer Worldcup RC4 RC: skis 185cm with Rossignol Scratch 140 turntable heel bindings.  Good tops, bottoms and edges on third mount mounted at 30.0 currently and I believe were previously mounted at 25.0  $100.00

Stockli Stormrider XL: skis 194cm, with Marker MRR Race turntable heel bindings.  Good tops bottoms and edges. On second mount.  $100.00 Give away price.      

Look PX-12 titanium bindings 12 din excellent shape used very little.  $75.00

Boots:  Nordica Beast boots mondo size 30.0 or size 12-13.  Boots are in excellent shape $50.00

Tools:  Ski vise metal made by ski man cost $100 new.  Also lots of skiing tuning tools from  Beast.  Have entire Beast Pro tune Package plus lots of other of other stuff.  Side of Beast 3.0 and 2.0, base Beast .75 and 1.0, Plane Beast, Beast tuning file, 220 medium diamond stone, 400 fine diamond stone, Gummi stone, Beast tuning video, wax, wax scrapers, natural cork, Steel brush, bronze brush, nylon brush, Hot iron, P-tex candles, brake retainers, Ski visions ski structure tool, steel scraper Well over $350 in tools that have been used very little all for $125.00

Free: Salomon Boots size 12-13, Free Volkl G31 skis 188cm, Free poles   

Discount Skis:  Rossignol Rebel 177cm shape beginner intermediate skis with demo bindings $15.00

Snark car topable Sunflower Sail boat $500. Sears Jet Wind  Sail boat w/trailer $600

All items located in Ohio.  Please help out with shipping cost.  Prefer to ship USA only.  

Call 740-358-9388 (leave a message) I can not get to the phone fast anymore.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 3, 2009)

What are the specs on the Atomic Metron B5: 172cm? Specifically Tip/mid/tail and Turn Radius?
Any pics of the condition?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> What are the specs on the Atomic Metron B5: 172cm? Specifically Tip/mid/tail and Turn Radius?
> Any pics of the condition?




The specs (off the top of my head after staring at them on my skis all winter long) 132 tip/76 underfoot/115 tail) radius = 13.2 meters - absolutely an awesome ski (atleast for me  )


----------



## grizzly7686 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Metron B5 specs*

On these skis it lists tip 133/ mid 76/ tail 116 = R12m.


----------



## grizzly7686 (Jun 6, 2009)

*I have lots of other pictures*

I have lots of other pictures so let me know what you guys want.  It seems I am limited to only posting a few on here.  I may also separate some bindings if people are interested in marker mrr race bindings turntable heel 14 din or rossignol scratch 140 bindings with turntable heel 14din.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2009)

curious

are you beyond rehabbing to get back on the slopes?  If so, that really sucks


----------



## grizzly7686 (Jun 8, 2009)

Deadhead, I may come back to skiing but it will not be for a really long time and if I do it will probably be a little bit of recreation cruiser skiing.  I just want to rehab enough to get back to simple tasks and maybe hike a few miles again.    

Sold items are snark sunflower sail boat, look px12 bindings, Atomic Metron B5 skis, ski Tools.  

Items left rossingnol scratch 140 pivot 14 din bindings

Marker Mrr 14 din bindings.  I am not a big marker binding fan but the marker mrr bindings are some of the best bindings made.  

194 stockli stormrider XL  on second mount in decent shape anyone want to make offer or free plus throw in enough cash for a quality 6 pack.  I will pull off the marker mrr bindings.    


Nordica Beast Boots

I probably have some other stuff just ask.  I am cleaning out all ski stuff.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that.  *Vibes* for the best possible recovery and towards selling your gear.


----------



## grizzly7686 (Jun 8, 2009)

Deadhead, I may come back to skiing but it will not be for a really long time and if I do it will probably be a little bit of recreation cruiser skiing.  I just want to rehab enough to get back to simple tasks and maybe hike a few miles again.    

Sold items are snark sunflower sail boat, look px12 bindings, Atomic Metron B5 skis, ski Tools.  

Items left rossingnol scratch 140 pivot 14 din bindings

Marker Mrr 14 din bindings.  I am not a big marker binding fan but the marker mrr bindings are some of the best bindings made.  

194 stockli stormrider XL  on second mount in decent shape anyone want to make offer or free plus throw in enough cash for a quality 6 pack.  I will pull off the marker mrr bindings.    


Nordica Beast Boots

I probably have some other stuff just ask.  I am cleaning out all ski stuff.


----------



## Madroch (Jun 24, 2009)

The Fishers RC4 still available- with or without binding?


----------



## papi6022 (Apr 22, 2010)

*atomic b5*

hi are these still available? thanks.


----------



## papi6022 (Apr 22, 2010)

hi are the atomics still available? thanks


----------

